# Just Got Home From His Crop =]



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

So Ninja just got home tonight from an over night stay at the Animal Hospital for his Ear Crop. He was sooo excited to see me and I was him. 
I have just a few questions about him and his ears... They gave him a nylon E-Cone? Has anyone ever gotten one of these? Ive only ever seen the plastic hard ones used... will i be better off with the plastic one? I dont feel that hell be safe with this one... My other question is about the stitches/sutures... for those of you who have gotten your pits ears cropped, how were yours stitched up? was it a close and thorough stitch? or was it spaced out like mine? Also... I was confused about the cleaning... i read on here and a couple other forums that you should clean them often... but one of the ladies there told me not to clean them? or is it just because her hasnt got the other taping yet? am i only supposed to clean them when they are individually taped?
thank you with any help or answers =]
Eddie B


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

EWwWwW!!!!!!!!!!! They'll be nice....... Very cool!


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

how do i get him to not try to itch his ear? he either tries to scratch it with his foot or he tries to drag his head along the floor... i bought him a plastic cone but i cant get the nylon cone off with out damaging the tape job or hurtin his ears... so he only has the nylon one on still... 
has anyone else had their pups ears taped like this the first time? ears open but taped up to a cup on top of their head and the after 10 days gettin them individually taped all the way?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Are they cropped long? THat seems like a procedure they would do if the ears were cut long like a show cut...


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

No they are more of a medium crop. Closer to a short crop.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm...my vet doesnt even tape, his stitches are very close, and i dont know how he does it, but my boy's ears stood on their on, from day 1. no tape, no plastic, just stitches. as far as the itching goes, correct him, thats pretty much all you can do.


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah dont touch them.. u can apply neosporin to help them with the itching and the pain.. and the stitches look fine to me.. thats how my pit looked like when i had them done... and they gona stand up by themselves.. u'll be fine


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

and try to get the plastic cone!!


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i definately bought the plastic cone the first night i brought him home cause that nylon one just didnt seem like it would do anythin... but yea i try my best to correct him... sometimes he gets too wild and shakes and pries with his paws on the cone to the point where i have to just pick him up and calm him down that way... im just afraid hes gonna mess up the tape job.... or hurt him self which would suck... i cant wait till he gets the stitches out so the vet and tape them individually... 

oh and yea they told me not to touch the ears... even to clean them or put anythin on it...


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

My vet told me to keep the plastic E-cone on for 9 days and not to clean it. He said he would give antibiotics if the ears got infected. It seemed like the cone was putting MORE pressure on the ears, and they were leaving a blood trail all over the cone

I took the cone off as soon as I got home, cleaned the ears twice a day with warm water and peroxide and then applied neosporin with pain relief after the first couple days 2x a day.

There seems to be a big difference in what the vet/vet techs say to do, and what people that do crops all the time actually do.

I can't see keeping the dog uncomfordable with the coller, not cleaning it, and depending on pain killers and antibiotics to treat it??

We did need to watch the dog 24/7 for the first week though and correct any scratching attemps before they really got started.

No taping was used at all and they stood right up from day one, here is a pic about 5 hours after the crop..


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

wow he/shes a big pup... how old was the pup when you got the crop done? they turned out very nice! i see you just recently got them done and your in vegas as well. which vet did you guys go see?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You can clean around the e-collar all that you want but you definately don't want to irritate it or get dirt,dust, dog food in that exposed wound... the Rimadyl they sent with you will help with his discomfort. dont clean the ears right now if you clean the wound it could actually postpone the healing process. The e-collar helps alot more than you think. the stitches are already loose, sometimes it happens... Right now you want those suckers to clot and scab. Leave the ears alone and put it back on... I would listen to someone who does this as a profession...the vet. It's better safe than sorry... you don't want ugly scars nor for the healing to take any longer than neccessary.... 


EDIT: I missed the OP 
Take your pup to another vet and get his/her ears re-stitched... whoever stitched your girls ears definately wasn't martha stuart! 
The taping of the ears is supposed to happen AFTER the stitches come out because it's the training process... what kinda whack job did you take her to? They are supposed to be sent home stitched tight and wrapped like little candy canes and with an ecollar around the neck. Nylon is fine my girls came home with them... I don't feel comfortable with the taping of the ears at this point.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

eddie b said:


> wow he/shes a big pup... how old was the pup when you got the crop done? they turned out very nice! i see you just recently got them done and your in vegas as well. which vet did you guys go see?


Thanks, he was just shy of 19 weeks for the crop (not prefered) its' been a couple weeks now, the stitches are out and they are almost all the way healed.

I lived in Vegas a few years ago, but now I'm in Colorado now.


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

wow hes a big boy for 5 months? i guess in my opinion? i forgot how big my first boy was when hewas 5 months... but either way u haveagreat lookin boy


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

vegasbound said:


> Thanks, he was just shy of 19 weeks for the crop (not prefered) its' been a couple weeks now, the stitches are out and they are almost all the way healed.
> 
> I lived in Vegas a few years ago, but now I'm in Colorado now.


Aren't there like crazy BSL laws in Colorado??


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Aren't there like crazy BSL laws in Colorado??


Denver has some of the worst BSL laws in the Country, shamefull really.

Casle Rock Colorado, and Aurora Colorado are also brutal...

I live outside Denver, but still scary as it has been closing in around me in recent years.

Thankfully, public opinion on these types of laws are starting to shift...


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

eddie b said:


> wow hes a big boy for 5 months? i guess in my opinion? i forgot how big my first boy was when hewas 5 months... but either way u haveagreat lookin boy


Thank you! So how are your pups ears doing??


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Well he went back to get his first re-wrap. Finally got that cup off his head... but he still has to wear the e-cone till they take out the sutures on tues... so not much longer before he just has tape on his ears and no cone unless they stand on their own when the sutures come out then hell just have beautiful ears. heres a new pic =]


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He looks so sad...LOL


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

He's the least bit of sad... Haha he's always hyper and happy. Maybe the serious and anxious look is cause I'm holdin a treat so he can stay still while I snap a pic.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL....He's a cutie!!


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Lookin good, keep us updated!


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok guys, so we went in to see the Doc. again today. He let us leave with no tape this time! =] He said to see how it does for a couple of days then come back to see him. They are standing very well on their own... just wish he would have cleaned him up better. he said not to worry about them or try to clean them... im really anxious to do so though... but anyways, heres how they came out. Exactly how i wanted them to be. They look great and fit him well in my opinion.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

They look really good!!


----------



## Kd1701 (Jan 22, 2009)

He is a such a cutie! Great looking crop!! I'm sure it was worth all the hard work! I'm counting the days til Monday when my baby gets his stiches off, I'm so anxious to see how they came out! Congrats!


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Kd1701 said:


> He is a such a cutie! Great looking crop!! I'm sure it was worth all the hard work! I'm counting the days til Monday when my baby gets his stiches off, I'm so anxious to see how they came out! Congrats!


Yea it was hard work. but nothin i couldnt handle and it was definately worth all the time. You should definately post up a thread and show her off when they come off. i would like to see as well =]


----------

